# Amtrak under President Trump. (worried)



## Poindexter118 (Mar 17, 2017)

I read Trump's budget for Amtrak. He seems to want to get rid of Federal funding for long distance train travel. That could decimate the system. But, those of us who ride Amtrak should Email, write, or telephone our representatives in Washington. If enough people do that, perhaps Congress might not want to upset their voters.

Let's rally behind that thought.


----------



## tim49424 (Mar 17, 2017)

Already being discussed here: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/67172-trump-and-amtrakbudget-cutting-funding/page-10&do=findComment&comment=701930


----------



## CCC1007 (Mar 17, 2017)

Already being discussed, I would not be freaking out about this, as I see it as only an opening shot in a negotiation that we will bring all Americans, or most Americans, to the table to get an outcome that we can live with. I suggest that everyone stop, breathe, and take a look at this from another perspective.


----------

